# bunnyslave's picture thread



## bunnyslave (Dec 31, 2005)

My bf always complains that I have more picturesof the bunnies than him... he's right!! heheee... I can never have toomany pictures of my bunnies eating, sleeping, flopping right?? ENJOYTHE PICS!

Opie (broken opal french lop)












her favorite spot - under the dining table






tranced on the couch






mommy and opie snuggle time






close up






yummy romaine!






after dinner nap (she loves her Lagomorph Lounger - my friend makes them)






kisses for mommy






purdy opie






washy washy!






yummy romaine!






flopped on the book shelf






how high can you go... 






Opie and her binky






kinda gives you a good idea of her size - 1.5 pillows



BonBon (tort holland lop)






doesn't it look like he's thinking, "what the heck you doing?" 






"Give me the strength to not chew Mommy's shoes" 






jump shot






new toy - willow ball











he likes to smoosh up against the bookcase and the water dispenser... silly bunny






"can i have some privacy mom! sheesh!"






i LOVE seeing bunny genius!






BonBon's public service announcement



Snickerdoodle (japanese harlequin mini rex)
















thirsty bun






smile snickie!!


----------



## Lissa (Dec 31, 2005)

Bunnyslave...you have the CUTEST BUNNIEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## bunnyslave (Dec 31, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Bunnyslave...you have the CUTEST BUNNIEST IN THE WORLD!


AAWWW! thanks so much! I adore them. Stay tuned in this thread for more pics!!


----------



## Lissa (Dec 31, 2005)

You look like me with my bunnies. You can tell they are so much in love with you.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 31, 2005)

All I can say is, wow!






Love this guy!


----------



## 2bunmom (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow!!! You have some awesomebunnies!! How much does Opie weigh?Snickers is such a beautiful color and i love the name. Greatpictures, thanks for sharing. Beckie


----------



## clem_rosey_snuggle (Dec 31, 2005)

Your buns are adorable! Opie is just a stunner. 

Lorri


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh my goodness! They are all sobeautiful! You can just see Opie's personality shiningthrough in the pics. 

My fat girl, Snuggy (in my avatar) does the Craisin dance,too. The pic is around here somewhere. I'll post itif I can find it.

*Edit*

You cansee it here if you want:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6221&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=snuggy%27s+family

Laura


----------



## ratmom (Jan 1, 2006)

What adorable bunnies I just love them I like the public service announcement, I found my wilburas a stray and I still don't understand why people just let them gooutside.


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 1, 2006)

*2bunmom wrote:*


> Wow!!! You have some awesome bunnies!!How much does Opie weigh? Snickers is such a beautiful colorand i love the name. Great pictures, thanks forsharing. Beckie


ah thanks "2bunmom"!

Opie is a french lop (one of the bigger breeds of bunnies) but she wasthe runt of her litter. She weighs almost 15 lbs, but averagefrenchies weigh 16-17lbs. I call her my "doggybun".


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 1, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> Ohmy goodness! They are all so beautiful! You canjust see Opie's personality shining through in the pics.
> 
> My fat girl, Snuggy (in my avatar) does the Craisin dance,too. The pic is around here somewhere. I'll post itif I can find it.
> 
> ...




ah snuggy is ADORABLE!! I have always wanted a "cow bunny"(black and white) and she is just precious with thosemarkings. My ultimate bunny would be a cowfrenchie!! I hope to adopt one someday... but my bf says "3is too many already!" what a party pooper huh?? *winkwink*


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 1, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Bunnyslave...you have the CUTEST BUNNIEST IN THE WORLD!


ah you're just too nice! 

I am very lucky that all my bunnies are the loves of my life. Hopefully they love me too.


----------



## FlopsnWills (Jan 1, 2006)

:inlove: i cant believe how gorgeous they allare, ESPECIALLY opie! what a face! bonbon looks like he has such atude, and snickerdoodle is one of the prettiest mini rex's ive everseen! i have a weakness for mini rex's since i brought home my charlie,ill attach a pic of him.


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 1, 2006)

Great pictures of your bunnies! I wishwe lived closer so we could 'share'. Thanks forthebeautiful Opie Christmas card.


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 2, 2006)

*seniorcats wrote:*


> Great pictures of your bunnies! I wish we livedcloser so we could 'share'. Thanks for thebeautifulOpie Christmas card.


ah glad you got it!! I was so bummed when I got the pictures printedand the words were cut off?? sheesh! oh well... :X


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 2, 2006)

*FlopsnWills wrote:*


> :inlove: i cant believe how gorgeous they all are,ESPECIALLY opie! what a face! bonbon looks like he has such a tude, andsnickerdoodle is one of the prettiest mini rex's ive ever seen! i havea weakness for mini rex's since i brought home my charlie, ill attach apic of him.


you pretty much hit all my bunny's personalities on the money! 

Charlie is just precious... love that coloring... do you know what thatcoloring is called? My snickerdoodle is officially - japaneseharlequin. Your charlie is a harlequin but wasn't sure ifthere was an additional category like my snickie being a "japanese".

PS - I am glad to see I am not the only one that gets "digital camera strap" in pics! heheee


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave:Hi Clara!! I alwayslove to see pictures of my handsome little nephewBonbon:love:. I still think he needs to come to Florida tovisit Cousin Sparky and Cousin Scooter.

I hope you had a great Christmas. Your gorgeous Opie card was waiting for me when I got home last night.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jan 2, 2006)

*This picture is just SOOOOO adorable!!!!

Lucky you to have such cuties!

~Amy

bunnyslave wrote*


> kisses for mommy


----------



## brimmhere (Jan 2, 2006)

:love:Your buns are so gorgeous!!! 

where in the world do you get those wicker balls? Ourbuns would go nutty for them, but ive never seen them here!


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 2, 2006)

*brimmhere wrote: *


> :love:Your buns are so gorgeous!!!
> 
> where in the world do you get those wicker balls? Ourbuns would go nutty for them, but ive never seen them here!


PIER ONE!! 

I get the bunnies willow balls and sea grass mats from there!As long as they aren't coated with any sealant they are great for thebuns... they get devoured really fast!


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 2, 2006)

*ayglnu13 wrote: *


> *This picture is just SOOOOO adorable!!!!
> 
> Lucky you to have such cuties!
> 
> ...




ah thanks for the "love"! Opie has many fans around the world! Can I add you to her list too? hehehee


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 5, 2006)

ITS BABY OPIE!! 

Here are a couple pics of her when I first brought her home. She was only 4 months old... They grow up so fast!!












ENJOY!!


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 5, 2006)

Baby BonBon











and here he is at 2 years old.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 5, 2006)

ohhh i love the baby pics of bonbon,what a gorgeous loveable face



now just look at opie,what a baby doll,she looks so squishy,i couldsqueeze her until her eyes popped out of her head lol,she is onegorgeous girl


----------



## Jenniblu (Jan 5, 2006)

**Packs up bunnynapping equipment--






I NEED her! Seriously though...all of your bunniesare adorable! Tell your boyfriend that rabbits are likepotato chips - you can't just have one.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 5, 2006)

I keep coming back to this thread. I want your bunnies!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 5, 2006)

Aww....myhandsome little Bonbon. Don't you want to come live withAuntie Patti?


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 5, 2006)

they are so cute


----------



## SAS (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh, I don't know about that Opie. She's really got to learn to relax!


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 5, 2006)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> **Packs up bunnynapping equipment--
> 
> I NEED her! Seriously though...all of your bunniesare adorable! Tell your boyfriend that rabbits are likepotato chips - you can't just have one.


Just curious... what is "bunnynapping equipment"? I gotta getsome of those! Lord knows how many other ppl's bunnies I'dwant! hehee

I have that sticker! and its so true!! I started out with onebunny in 2001 and have had 5 bunnies since that time. I wishI could adopt more but my one bedroom apt wouldn't allow it (it seemspretty small with 2 humans + 3 bunnies) and I know that I don't havethe time and money to insure that any new bunny I adopt will have agreat life. I always gotta thing about those things beforeadopting... But someday when I own a home (kinda ridiculous in CA rightnow with avg home price being $616K... UGH!) I'd love to adopt more.


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 5, 2006)

*SAS wrote: *


> Oh, I don't know about that Opie. She's really got to learn to relax!



*start sarcasm* Oh gosh I know... she's very uptight and VERY HYPER! *end sarcasm*

She's got to be the laziest bunny there is! I will leave homein the morning for work and say bye to her and she'll still be in thesame spot under the dining table when I get home from work 10 hourslater! *giggling*

The only time she moves is for breakfast/dinner and treats!Then you'd be amazed at how fast she can move! I make her doa couple runs around the diningtable or back and forth across thelivingroom (for exercise) before her meals. Its pretty funnyto watch!!

If anyone isinterested, I have bunny videos on my website:

http://bunnyslave.com/MyBunnies/Funnybunnyvideos.html

I plan to add more (i haveTONSon my comp) but I haven't had time lately to work on my website :?


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 5, 2006)

After seeing "Lissa's thirsty post" I had to find my BonBon's "Craisin Addiction" picture!! 






I put the bag down and was looking for him to feed him a craisin and Iturned around to see the little stinker "at the source"! hehee

(don't worry he only got 1-2 craisins before I pulled the bag away)


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 5, 2006)

This is one of the cuter pictures I've ever seen!






Give that nose a kiss for me!


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 11, 2006)

I give my bunnies some "mommy and me"time every night (at least I try to every night) and tonight while Iwas snuggling with Snickie I got some awesome pics. 

I am cradling her with my left arm and taking the pic with my right hand. Aren't I so talented?? heheee

ENJOY!!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v123/cinnabun/snickiebaby2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v123/cinnabun/snickiebaby1.jpg

i love the way her head is nestle on my arm

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v123/cinnabun/snickiebaby.jpg

(close up) doesn' t she look comfy?


----------



## doodle (Jan 11, 2006)

Aaahh! Three of my most favoritebunnies in the whole world.  Tumble bunny sure has missedseeing Snickie, hehee. I'm so glad to see you here, and I'msending you a PM. 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 11, 2006)

*doodle wrote:*


> Aaahh! Three of my most favorite bunnies in thewhole world.  Tumble bunny sure has missed seeing Snickie,hehee. I'm so glad to see you here, and I'm sending you a PM.
> 
> :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


hey! its Snickie's favorite bunny twin!

(off to check PMs)


----------



## Lissa (Jan 13, 2006)

More pictures!! :bunnydance:


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 13, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> More pictures!! :bunnydance:


Don't tempt me!! I have TONS of pictures... and you might regret it! heheee


----------



## Lissa (Jan 13, 2006)

:disgust:

pictures please

:sunshine:


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 13, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> :disgust:
> 
> pictures please
> 
> :sunshine:


HAHAHAHHAHA! ok ok ... will do when I get home from work, k? Just for you!


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 13, 2006)

Esp for Lissa! TA DA! pics pics pics... 

Here's my Opie girl. Her favorite spot is under the diningtable (and under the futon and next to daddy's recliner and ... can youtell she has lots of fav spots?) ENJOY!












cleaniless is nex to bun-liness






_whats that mommy?_ 






love her wittle mouth! 


those are some teasers... 

(will post more later)


----------



## SusansOhioBunnies (Jan 14, 2006)

Awww so cute thepicture of the bunnylaying on its back looks like a stuffed animal toy. Justadorable and hugglable snuggly too. Susan


----------



## jyrenze (Jan 14, 2006)

Aww so cute. I love all your bunnies !


----------



## lionheadmomma (Jan 14, 2006)

*Those are such cute pics! THANKS!!:bunnydance:*


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 15, 2006)

THANKS for the great compliments... SusansOhioBunnies, jyrenze, and lionheadmomma!

I was snuggling with my BonBon boy tonight and got some cute "close up" pics... ENJOY!

I WUV his wittle wips... 





















:inlove:


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 16, 2006)

Dinnertime with the bedroom bunnies! 

One time when I was talking to my bf about BonBon and SnickieandI called them the "bedroom bunnies"for short sothe name kinda stuck... Tonight I got some adorable shots of themeating their dinner. On the menu was romaine, cilantro and ababy carrot. ENJOY!

Snickie is always the first to the bowl... 
















then BonBon comes running in a little bit after... (he's blocking Snickie right now... what a camera hog!!) 































He finally moved out of the way so I could get some shots of both him and Snickie...





_"Mom, cant you see I am trying to eat?? GGRRRRR..." _





(I guess the flash was a bit bright b/c you can see him squinting but he's still chewing!! heheee)


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 16, 2006)

I absolutely love the pictures of Snickie andBonBon eating their lettuce!!!  Your bunnies showso much character in their photos!!! Thank you so much forsharing the pics with us. Oh and I see another one ofBonBon's disapproving bunnies photos in this batch!!!! Thelittle love has such an expressive face. Beckie


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 16, 2006)

*2bunmom wrote: *


> Iabsolutely love the pictures of Snickie and BonBon eating theirlettuce!!!  Your bunnies show so much characterin their photos!!! Thank you so much for sharing the picswith us. Oh and I see another one of BonBon's disapprovingbunnies photos in this batch!!!! The little love has such anexpressive face. Beckie


Glad you enjoy the pictures, 2bunmom! My bunnies are so useto the camera flashgoing off b/c I am constantly taking theirpics! heheee... (my bf says I have more pics of thebunniesthan him and me!)

I was thinking about posting that one "disapproving" pic in the thread too! 

*clara gives beckie a high five*


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 16, 2006)

Great pictures!


----------



## Lissa (Jan 16, 2006)

:shock2:So incredibly cute!


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the "comment love" bunnydude and lissa!

Iwill post more for your viewing enjoyment again soon...


----------



## Lissa (Jan 17, 2006)

*bunnyslave wrote: *


> Thanks for the "comment love" bunnydude and lissa!
> 
> Iwill post more for your viewing enjoyment again soon...


 :waiting:


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 18, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> :waiting:


*GIGGLING*

patience grasshopper!

*clara is writing a post it to add more pics for lissa*


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jan 19, 2006)

i think they are pulling the same face here. just adorable!


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 19, 2006)

*Nicky Snow wrote: *


> i think they are pulling the same face here. just adorable!


totally! heheee... they crack me up b/c they have squabbleslike an old married couple (they grunt at each other all the time!) butthen you see them eating (like in the pics)and snugglingtogether and you know they care about the other bunny. 

silly bunnies!


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 19, 2006)

Sounds like my grandparents! LOL
I love your pictures!


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jan 19, 2006)

Bunnyslave- 

All your rabbits are just so beautifule. Opie is just one silly rabbit.Which is a good thing. Haha. I bet Opie is one of the funny bunny inyour family. 

All just gorgeous. 

Katy&amp;Emmy


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 19, 2006)

*Emmy-webby wrote: *


> Bunnyslave-
> 
> All your rabbits are just so beautifule. Opie is just one silly rabbit.Which is a good thing. Haha. I bet Opie is one of the funny bunny inyour family.
> 
> ...


ah thanks for the compliments! She's my love. Ofcourse I try not to play favorites, but I have had Opie the longest soshe has a very special place in my heart. 

do you have pics of your bunny(s) in a thread on RO so i can see??


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 20, 2006)

Are there any Snickerdoodle fans??

Sometimes I take the bunnies out tograssy areas around my apt complex and they love it! EspSnickerdoodle... sheloves to explore, chew grass, run backand forth, binky,sniff trees, smell the flowers, kick theleaves... ENJOY THE PICS!




























BONUS PICTURE: Snickerdoodle trance pic!




See her wittle teeth?? heheee


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jan 20, 2006)

love the bonus pic!

and.... is that......grass?

i feel like i haven't seen green grass in ages. And it's only January.:?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 20, 2006)

:love:Aww...Snickie belly! Snick'slooking great these days. Give the girl a scratch between herears from Auntie Patti.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 20, 2006)

How the heck do you get such awesome pictures!?! Love 'em!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 20, 2006)

OK, I don't know how I missed this thread, but Ihave just had a wonderful time catching up with all your wonderfulpics. Your babies are totally adorable - just when I think I've found afavourite, there's a picture of another bun which is even cuter. Soi've decided - I just got to have them all 

Jan


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 20, 2006)

Snickerdoodle is such a perfect name! I love those colors! And yes, you do take some beautiful pictures!


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 20, 2006)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! (nickysnow,slavetoabunny, lissa, luvabun, ambernbuns)

Honestly i don't have picture taking skills... my bunnies are justGREAT subjects! I think they trust me enough to put this"silver thing in their face that periodically bolts of light come from"without moving! heheee 

AND Nickysnow, yes that is grass! gotta love the CA grassing growing, no snowing, sunny weather huh??:rainbow:

*giggling* 


(more to come later)


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 21, 2006)

Pictures of ME (rabbits allowed) *giggling*





Picturelook familiar? hint: look at avatar! hehee




Opie is a great pillow!




Pictureof me B.L. (before lasik) whoo hooo!! no more glasses orcontacts!


BONUS: Springtime Opie (esp for NickySnow)

My bf's parents had their backyard landscaped in 2001and Ibrought Opie over to "smell the flowers"... She was stillpretty young (can you tell from her face?) I just love allthe colors! ENJOY!














Thispicture won a photography contest!


----------



## cheryl (Jan 21, 2006)

bunnyslave,

i just absolutely lovvvvvvvve your three babies,i just feel likereaching through the pc screen and petting those threelovelies,everytime i see their picture im like awwwwwwwwwwww look atthose snuggle bunnies.

i also love the pictures of you holding opie and bonbon(ohhhh yourbad,you left out snickie baby,tsk tsk)lol,but the love you have forthose bunnies it really does shine through on your face,you can see youlove them soooooo much.



now those pics of opie in the garden,wow she looks somuch like a little darling



i lovvvvvvvvvvvve your babies,they are so precious



cheryl.....


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 22, 2006)

THANKS cheryl13! 

I realized after posting the pics that I don't have one of me andsnickie (well where you can see my face too! hehee)I'll have to take some this wekeend for ya, k?

(stay tuned for more)


----------



## KatyG (Jan 22, 2006)

I love the picture of using opie as a pillow, itis so cute. She seems quite happy about ittoo! I love the colour of snickerdoodle, I'd notseen a rabbit like that beforethe coatmakes methink of my boyfriend's tortoiseshell cat. They are allbeautiful.:jumpforjoy:


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 22, 2006)

*KatyG wrote: *


> Ilove the picture of using opie as a pillow, it is so cute.She seems quite happy about it too! I love thecolour of snickerdoodle, I'd not seen a rabbit like thatbeforethe coatmakes me think of my boyfriend'stortoiseshell cat. They are all beautiful.:jumpforjoy:


ah thanks KatyG!

Of course when I use Opie has a pillow I am not really putting the fullpressure of my head on her (most of my weight is on my arms heheee) butshe loves snuggling with mommy!

Snickerdoodle is a japanese harlequinn mini rex. That is theofficial name of her unique coloring. I love her coloring too!


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 30, 2006)

Real bunnies are over-rated! *winkwink*

Who needs a "real" friend when you have a "stuffed" friend that doesn'tsteal your food/treats, you don't have to share the litterbox with andwillkeep you warm when you wannasnuggle??

Opie + Pinky = bunny friends forever

ENJOY!
























I love how she's leaning into Pinky in this pic...


----------



## naturestee (Jan 30, 2006)

Opie's friend is so sweet! :love:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 30, 2006)

Finally! A Bunnyslave photo update!! :hearts: 
(I know it was only a week, but it felt like years! You'vegotusaddicted!)






These ones were worth the wait!!!
:great::blueribbon::yes::jumpforjoy::thanks::kiss::love::bouquet::happyrabbit:


SAS



andPIPP :bunnydance:


PS:Just suggested a stuffed toy as a bunny friend in another thread!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 1, 2006)

*enters the thread for daily fix of cuteness*

:bath:Ahhhhhh!


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 1, 2006)

That last picture is great!


----------



## bunnyslave (Feb 1, 2006)

THANKS naturestee, pip, lissa, AND bunnydude!

My Opie girl is a constant source of enjoyment and companionship to me and I spoil her ALOT! 

(stay tuned for more pics)


----------



## RO STAFF (Feb 6, 2006)

*MISSING INACTION!*


----------



## coolbunnybun (Feb 6, 2006)

lol RO STAFF! cute picture. i just kept stareing at them all. CUTENESS OVERLOAD!! *******



I WILL be posting morning pic of little girl chester this morning.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 6, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## bunnyslave (Feb 8, 2006)

*clara looking at milk carton*

ok ok I get the hint!! I will post more pics soon... :bunnydance:


----------



## bunnyslave (Feb 8, 2006)

(sorry I've been MIA lately but hopefully Opie pics will make up for that :-/)

Last week I got some good Opie snuggling time in andmybf (errr... fiance... still weird saying that!)got some adorable pics of us. ENJOY!



























isn't she just adorable sitting on my lap??


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 8, 2006)

Those are cute. How's BonBon and Snickerdoodle?


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 9, 2006)

Is it just me, or does Opie get cuter by the day?

:bunnyheart


----------



## bunnyslave (Feb 9, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Those are cute. How's BonBon and Snickerdoodle?


 they are doing great!! is that a hint that I should be posting pics of them?? *winkwink*


----------



## bunnyslave (Feb 9, 2006)

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> Is it just me, or does Opie get cuter by the day?
> 
> :bunnyheart


 aaaaawwwww thanks nose_twitch! she's my love! can you tell she's spoiled??


----------



## doodle (Feb 9, 2006)

Aaaaww, the Opie snuggling pics are so sweeeeet. It's a good thing you live far away in CA, or she might turn up missing. 

I sure have missed seeing and hearing about all your buns lately. But now that I have a faster computer, I can look through all the pics I want! hehe 

I've always wanted to try putting leashes on my buns and taking them out, but never have. Did you have to start them in harnesses when they were young? How long is the leash you use?


----------



## bunnyslave (Feb 10, 2006)

*doodle wrote: *


> I've always wanted to try putting leashes on my buns and taking them out, but never have. Did you have to start them in harnesses when they were young? How long is the leash you use?


 *waves at doodle*

how you been stranger??

about the harness question: i have read many articles that say to get your bun use to being "enclosed" in a harness you should put it on them without the leash and then them run around in your home (or designated safe place) for a couple minutes (5-15 minutes) everyday before you attach the leash and take them outside. 

BUT

for my buns I just put the harness + leash on them and take them outside. I find that when they are outside, they want to explore and don't really mind the harness b/c they are too busy checking out leaves, eating grass and sniffing the base of trees! heheee... 

I always warn ppl that take their bunnies outsidethat bunnies aren't dog. Instead of you walking them, they walk you... also make sure you have the harness AND leash attached AND you have good grasp on the leash. Bunnies are not like dogs and if they get away they won't come back if you call their name.

hope that helps!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 10, 2006)

What kind of rabbit is Opie?


----------



## bunnyslave (Feb 10, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> What kind of rabbit is Opie?


 Broken Opal French Lop

You know you want one just like her right?? heheee


----------



## Lissa (Feb 10, 2006)

I DO!!


----------



## bunnyslave (Feb 10, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> I DO!!


 can you believe i was THAT close to not adopting her?? I drove away, even got on the freeway and drove about 2 exits away, then did a 180 and came back to get her! best decison I ever made... she's my love.

i recommend frenchies to everyone! but of course no one will be as precious as mine! heheee


----------



## bunnyslave (Feb 13, 2006)

WARNING: **Lots of Pics for the BonBon/Snickie fans**

I enjoy the simple pleasures of life - watching my bunnies eating their dinner! Enjoy the pics!!




-->the obligatory wide screen shot




--> _chomp chomp chomp_




--> _"uh oh! I think I bit off more than I can chew!"_




--> _"ME TOO!"_




--> _nibble nibble nibble_ 




--> mid chew shot! can you see her tongue??




--> everybunny knows the best piece of romaine is at the bottom!







--> snicke's new favorite food - cherry tomatoes!




--> don't talk with your mouth full!


(have I satisified the BonBon and Snickie fans now?? hehee)


----------



## Pipp (Feb 13, 2006)

Heh! You two are having a 'cuteness' contest in this one! :sunshine:






And Bon Bon'sis perfect tokick off a 'PHOTO PHILE' food thread!!! :eats (Heavy hint to the mods?) :wink:

Thanks for the fix!! :happydance



SAS :biggrinand PIPP :bunny17


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 13, 2006)

You're photos are just too adorable, you should be fined by the cute-police!


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have deeply fallen for Opie!!! My goodness...I need a bun just like her!! My buns would never just lay on me like that..getting them to stay still can be a struggle!! hehe...I'm so jealous! You've got some gorgeous, happy bunnies! Love 'em!

Can't wait to see more pics

-Vanessa


----------



## BACI (Feb 24, 2006)

I love they way Opie just cuddles with you! Is it the breed or did you spend a lot of bonding time with your rabbits when you got them. Mine comes up to us for a pet for a moment, which is an improvement, but won't just lay and snuggle. I also wanted to ask anyone if they could tell me how you know when to let the bunnies loose in the house? Right now I let delilah, 3mos old, loose in my bedroom with several litter boxes. The vet wants to wait 6 more weeks until we spay her so I was going to wait until she recovered, hoping her litter box use was more regular. It seems most everyone has their rabbits loose in the house? Is this an accurate assumption?mandy


----------



## Lissa (Feb 24, 2006)

Those bunnies love you so much. Wow.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 24, 2006)

*BACI wrote: *


> It seems most everyone has their rabbits loose in the house? Is this an accurate assumption?mandy


 

Mine have their own bedroom that they roam free in. I let them in the living room if i am home and can supervise them diligently. Opie appears to be a rare rabbit!


----------



## bunnyslave (Mar 2, 2006)

THANKS SO MUCH LessThanAnNa, VNess2010, BACI and Lissa!

*BACI wrote: *


> I love they way Opie just cuddles with you! Is it the breed or did you spend a lot of bonding time with your rabbits when you got them. Mine comes up to us for a pet for a moment, which is an improvement, but won't just lay and snuggle. I also wanted to ask anyone if they could tell me how you know when to let the bunnies loose in the house? Right now I let delilah, 3mos old, loose in my bedroom with several litter boxes. The vet wants to wait 6 more weeks until we spay her so I was going to wait until she recovered, hoping her litter box use was more regular. It seems most everyone has their rabbits loose in the house? Is this an accurate assumption?mandy


 
Sorry I haven't been able to get on RO lately, but hopefully its not too late to answer your questions. I try not to encourage ppl to adopt frenchies b/c of what they "think" the breed is known for b/c each individual bunny will have their own personality regardless of breed. There are generalities of course though. Opie is a french lop and french lops are known to be a pretty mellow breed. I don't recommend them for ppl that aren't prepared for their size. Double the size means double the food, double the hay, double the shedding etc etc... But I was realistic about adopting her and the rewards have been endless (as you can see in my pics).I definitely take the time to bond withall my bunnies so that they trust me. Itsa slow and gradual bonding process, but eventually theyget comfortable and trust me just as Opie does.There will always be those bunnies that no matter how hardyou try to get them use to holding it just isn't in their personality and you have to be content withjust laying on the floor for snuggle time. Trust me I still do that alot with my bunnies!

All of my bunnies are free run. I wouldn't give them free run unless they were littertrained. Giving bunnies free run too soon before they are completely littertrained will give you false expectations and may frustrate you and your bunny. Start out in a smaller space and work your way to a bigger cage/area as they get better and more consistent with their littertraining. Spaying and neutering plays a huge part in littertraining consistency (IMO). Most vets will spay around 5-6 months and neuter around 3-4 months so it sounds like your vet is about the norm.

I wouldn't say that "free run buns" are the norm yet but as ppl realize that they can be littertrained and know how to bunny proof their home, it will become more widespread. I know my bunnies love their free run and I think it helps them in every aspect of their lives (freedom, room to exercise, interaction w/ meetc etc)

HTH!

-Clara


----------



## naturestee (Mar 2, 2006)

Clara! I've missed you! (And your pics!)

:wave2


----------



## bunnyslave (Mar 3, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Clara! I've missed you! (And your pics!)
> 
> :wave2


 
ah that is so sweet!!

I got some pics for all the Opie fans... Ready??

|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
V

Opie is the master of flops and I probably have more pics of her flopping/sleeping/napping than any other activity! hehee... ENJOY!

















also... has anyone heard of the shedender? Its a grooming tool that I saw on an infomercial and decided to try it. 

http://shedender.com (check out the video on the website)

I tried it on Opie and it TOTALLY works!!







That picture was after about 5 good strokes from Opie's bum...hehee...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 3, 2006)

:inlove:There's my floppy girl! Heehee, if I hadn't personally met Opie, I'd swear you were trying to fool us with a stuffed bunny.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 3, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Would you look at that!?! HAHAHA. So cute!!


----------



## bunnyslave (Apr 7, 2006)

Been MIA for a bit, but I thought I'd pop over to RO to post some pics in my bunny blog! ENJOY!

SNICKERDOODLE - I can't believe that Snickie will be 5years old this October! How times flies... doesn't she lookgreat though??










I think she heard Opie on the other side of the door... 










Love those ears!





chilling on the bathroom rug






BONBON - I love his baby face,but can you believe he just turned ~3 years old April 3, 2006?? 










"where'd you hide that craisin bag mommy? behind you?"





no craisins for me?? *pouty face* 





Can you see his face kinda getting pissed about his lack of craisins?? hehee...










You can see BonBon's progressing cataracts in his right eye (in above 2 pics) if you look closely:cry2

MISCHIEF COMES IN PAIRS - Snickie caught in the act of digging the bathroom rug as BonBon watches on...


----------



## Pipp (Apr 7, 2006)

ABOUT TIME!!!:waiting:Sheesh, we shouldn't allow people to getengaged around here. Ditched for some cute guy! Thenerve! :nono

Hey, did I mention that Pipp has a new friend (well, sworn enemy,actually), who looks a lot (sorta) like Snickie?! And alittle lop, but she doesn't look much like Bon Bon. Butwe'vebeen thinking of you! Don't be astranger! (Or at least no stranger than you alreadyare). :tongue:biggrin

We do miss you! :hug2



sas , pipp :bunnydance:, dill :brownbunny, radar and darry :toastingbunsand sherry :bunny24


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2006)

Girl, you been away tooooo long!!!

Your babies are looking so good - love the way BonBon shows his disapproval . (Did you give him a craisin???)

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Apr 7, 2006)

And just where have youbeen? You don't just disappear and leave no photos of mybabies. No way. :nonono:

Look at my lil munchkins! :inlove:


----------



## bunnyslave (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Pip, Luvabun and Lissa! 

yes, I am sorry its been too long... I am telling you, planning awedding is not easy! I think I need a weddingcoordinator. I'll just throw money at them and they can doall the work! heheee... We've only just set a date anddecided on a tentative guest list, but other than that we're soconfused! On top of 3 sets of friends that aregetting married in the next 3 months as well,my FI and I areso busy (busy with bachelor/bachelorette parties that is *winkwink*)!

I know that there are some Opie fans out there and I promise to post some pics of her this weekend, k?? 

and yes, Luvabun, I did give BonBon his craisin... who could refusethat sweet face right?? heheee...

Glad my computer is back on track b/c I couldn't get on RO last week. Totally weird? *shrugs*


----------



## Lissa (Apr 7, 2006)

Can't wait to see pictures of Opie!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 7, 2006)

*bunnyslave wrote:*


> We've only just set a date and decided on a tentative guestlist, but other than that we're so confused!


What's the date? I hope I'm on the guest list!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 7, 2006)

*bunnyslave wrote:*


> Glad my computer is back on track b/c Icouldn't get on RO last week. Totally weird? *shrugs*


Don't worry, you weren't the only one.:? Glad to see youback! I loooovvvveee Bonbon, he has the most disapprovingface!


----------



## bunnyslave (Apr 8, 2006)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> What's the date? I hope I'm on the guest list!


*giggling* We chose July 7, 2007... get it? lucky triple 7!

I guess you'll just have to wait and see if an invitation comes like everybunny else huh? Muhahahaa....


----------



## bunnyslave (Apr 8, 2006)

(as promised for all those Opie fans out there!)

Opie is the most spoiled bunny ever right? 





She's even got her own convertible!

She has run of the living/diningroom and kitchen. She has 2Lagomorph Loungers (one is suppose to be for BonBon and Snickie but itdoesn't fit in the bedroom well so Opie has both). She hastons comfortable places to nap but her absolute favorite is her phonebook. 

I have 3 phone books around the apt in different corners but she lovesthe one near her water dish. I can always tell when itsnaptime b/c she gets her "phonebook" bed prepped by digging at thephonebook pages for a good couple minutes. Getting out thelumps perhaps?? *giggling*

Then when its to her liking she settles in... Enjoy the pics!





getting ready to prepare her bed





_There's a lump... gotta get that out of the way..._





_and another one..._





_and another one..._





_... almost perfect..._





_FLOP!_





_aawww thats the life!_





_dont bother me... napping!_


----------



## naturestee (Apr 8, 2006)

EEE! That's so cute!!!

She really has a hard life, doesn't she?


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 8, 2006)

ahahahahaha. that is hilarious!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 9, 2006)

omg,opie is just the best,i absolutely love thatlittle bunny,ummm big bunny lol,i giggled with the pictures of her andher phonebook,she is just so gorgeous.

And bonbon and snickerdoodle are just soooo precious,i just love seeing pictures of your bunnies,they are the sweetest things 



cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh, I love it! It just has to be made perfect before she takes a nap. So cute!

Jan


----------



## bunnyslave (Apr 28, 2006)

Its been too long without an update huh??

I decided to join in on the photobucket video craze and take a video ofmy Opie. She's the laziest bun ever but when it comes todinnertime she's always right there at the edge of the kitchen excitedfor her dinner... Please ignore the silly baby bunny talk from me andTodd making random comments (he was watching his bball game and gettingmad b/c his team was losing... and eventually lost!)

ENJOY!!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v123/cinnabun/Videos/?action=view&amp;current=OpieDinnerDance.flv


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 21, 2006)

I miss the Opie pics.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 21, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> I miss the Opie pics.


 Yeah, me too.

*WHERE ARE YOU?????????*

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 21, 2006)

Clara is very busy making wedding plans! 



Here's her website:

http://bunnyslave.com/

There is a link to e-mail her there.


----------



## bunnyslave (Jul 24, 2006)

HI GUYS!! (esp laura, ilovetogocalderon, Luvabun)

Sorry I've been MIA for a while. Laura wrote me about needing some bunnsketeer pics on RO so I popped in for a bit to post some pics! I have been so busy with wedding plans that I barely have time for anything these days. I will try to get on RO more often.

Until then... enjoy the pics!





--> Opie in her hay box like a good girl!




--> BonBon likes to snuggle frozen water bottles during the summer




--> Who says that rabbits don't enjoy a good TV show now and then?




--> Snickie and BonBon snuggle

please feel free to email me at[email protected]if you need to get in touch with me!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 24, 2006)

Hurray, more pics!! :yes:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 24, 2006)

:dancing:YAY!!! New pics of those beautiful babies. Bon Bon has the most adorable little mouth - it just begs to be kissed! 

Hope the wedding plans are going well - no nerves yet????? Join us whenever you can 

Jan


----------

